# سؤال عن اللحام؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## زهرة الاوركيد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

محتاجه اعرف عن الصلاده في مناطق اللحام الثلاثه(وصلة اللحام والمنطقة المتأثره بالحراره والمعدن الاساس) لملحومه من الصلب الكربوني بطريقة القوس الكهربائي .......

ارجو المساعده من ذوي الخبره ...
تحياتي اختكم زهرة الاوركيد..


----------



## زهرة الاوركيد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو الرد؟؟؟؟


----------



## جاب الله امان (5 ديسمبر 2009)

بالنسبه لطريقه الصلاده ومكان كل نقطه فيها ده بيكون طبقا للمواصفه اللى انت شغاله عليها 

واستخدامها

وبالنسبه للطريقه العامه بتعمل تلات نقط صلاده فى كل جزء من العينه

فلو فيه معلومات اكتر ممكن اقدر افيدك اكتر

وبرده بالنسبه للنتايج بنبص برده على المواصفه ونقارن النتائج بالنتائج المفترض تكون فى المواصفه

وبناء على هذه النتائج نقدر نقول العينه دى ناجحه فى اختبار الصلاده طبقا للمواصفه الفلانيه او غير ناجحه 

اى استفسار اخر او ايضاح انا معنديش اى مانع 

0102436018 او [email protected]
م.جاب الله 

مهندس فلزات وجوده فى معامل اختبار المواد 

جامعه القاهره


----------



## plyer111 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور يابشمهندس


----------



## M.S.SHAHEEN (13 ديسمبر 2009)

اعتقد ان التعاملات الحرارية preheat and postweld heat treatment and interpass الغرض منها هو تقليل الصلادة للمنطقة المتأثرة حراريا haz وهذا يعني ان ال haz هي اكثر المناطق تأثراً بالحرارة الناتجة من عملية اللحام ولذلك تستخدم التعاملات الحرارية اعلاه يعني انه عند عدم استخدام التعاملات للسمك العالي للفولاذ الكاربوني او الفولاذ السبائكي تؤدي الى ظهور التشققات على الاغلب في haz >


----------

